# yanmar2002



## allenclark (Feb 4, 2005)

Does anyone know of any dealerships or mechanics that work on yanmar tractors in the Tampa, St. Petersburg, Hernando County or Citrus County areas in Florida?


----------



## DrBailey (Nov 14, 2004)

Hello Allen and Welcome to the Tractorforum.
I don`t know anything about Fl. . But give it time , someone can and will help you.
I hope you enjoy the forum as much as I have.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I can't make any promises but perhaps one of these dealers may be able to help you out or direct you to someone who can. 

Florida Yanmar Distributors 

Let me add my welcome to Tractor Forum as well Allen! :friends: :cheers:


----------



## mark777 (Jul 23, 2004)

*Yanmar 2002*

Hello Allen,

I know of a few owners in FL. 

Is there a specific problem with the tractor? Or are you trying to locate periodic maintenance products? Parts?

I believe I can relay the county information you provided to some other owners via email, and find someone that works on, and services Yanmar grey tractors....If you like.

Regards, Mark


----------



## allenclark (Feb 4, 2005)

*yanmar 2002*

I have a howse 4 feet bush hog, 4 foot box balde, both in new condition. I need a bigger tractor with front end loader and at least a 5 ft. bushhog. will sell all for $4000. or trade. I live in Pasco County Florida


----------

